# A small video i made for playing steam games on FreeBSD 13 beta 4



## christhegeek (Feb 28, 2021)

A small video i made for playing steam games on FreeBSD 13 beta 4
(wait to process higher resolution)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzsxN6W-RQk_


----------



## a6h (Feb 28, 2021)

Also, share it on Twitter and FreeBSD Discord. You'll get more views. I'll post a tweet.


----------



## Beastie7 (Feb 28, 2021)

If someone can confirm if CS:Go works I'll be a happier clam.


----------



## christhegeek (Feb 28, 2021)

Those games can be played with  absolutely no configuration at all ! You don't need to install any other packages or libraries !
 I didn't reviewed all the games it can run cause it can run many games also  It can run  some AA Game titles but i won't review them cause i don't even know (or remember)  what i did to make them work (i use a linux virtual machine and i create sets of libraries and apply configurations to make them run).


----------



## christhegeek (Feb 28, 2021)

vigole said:


> Also, share it on Twitter and FreeBSD Discord. You'll get more views. I'll post a tweet.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365962540216369154_View: https://twitter.com/chrisfromgreec3/status/1365962540216369154_


----------



## shkhln (Feb 28, 2021)

Beastie7 said:


> If someone can confirm if CS:Go works I'll be a happier clam.






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8shndoAm9P0_


----------



## Beastie7 (Feb 28, 2021)

You did it! Thanks!


----------



## christhegeek (Feb 28, 2021)

Beastie7 said:


> You did it! Thanks!


FreeBSD 13 is so freaking fast , also is compatible with my ryzen/vega laptop  if it runs there it runs everywhere


----------

